# Tache de touchpad



## Chococed (15 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous.
Bon voila j'ai un gros probleme.
Ma copine a laissé trainé un stylo sur mon iBook ets la stylo a coulé laissant une tache d'encre sur le touchpad.
Je n'ai pas encore vu l'etendu des dégats, mais il parait que le touchpad marche parfaitement.
J'aimerais savois si vous connaissez quequechose pour faire partir cette vilaine tache d'encre ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## argothian22 (15 Juin 2005)

Ah le cauchemard !!! essaye de mettre du typex ... 

mais dans des cas comme ça l'essentiel c'est de rester positif


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

pour de l'encre, tente de l'eau (démineraliser peut etre ) sur un torchon en peau de chamois ... et frotte doucement mais de maniere intensive .. des petit rond et encore des petits rond .. courage ...


----------



## chagregel (15 Juin 2005)

Essaye avec les produits genre iClean et tout...


----------



## Chococed (15 Juin 2005)

vous croyez qu si j'imbipe un coton tige avec de l'alcool a 70 degré et en y allant doucement ça peut marcher ?


j'ai peur que de l'alcool abime le trackpad.

J'ai essayé cette méthode en mettant au préalable de l'encre ainsi qur du feutre indélébile sur du plastique et en laissant sécjé. En appliquant du coton imbibé de cet alcool, tout est parti nickel. 
mais sur le trackpad de l'iBook vous en pensez quoi ? c'est une petite tache de 2 mm a peu prés...

merci de vos réponses


----------



## chagregel (15 Juin 2005)

un produit comme iClean va te couter une 20éne d'Euros, tu pouras le réutiliser pour nettoyer ton écran et ta machine ne risque rien... 

Pourquoi vouloir mettre de l'Alcool, ce n'est bon que pour les humains ça  :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> un produit comme iClean va te couter une 20éne d'Euros, tu pouras le réutiliser pour nettoyer ton écran et ta machine ne risque rien...
> Pourquoi vouloir* mettre de l'Alcool, ce n'est bon que pour les humains ça*  :rateau:



t'est ouf .... celle a 70 ... c'est pas un gosier que t'as apres ...


----------



## Chococed (15 Juin 2005)

oui mais en attendant de l'acheter, ce que je voudrai savoir c'est s'il existe un riske pour le trackpad si j'y applique un coton tige imbibé d'alcool a 70 sur la minuscule tache?

Est ce que l'alcool va abimer le trackpad ou pas ?

il m'a sembler voir un post a se sujet sur un un gars qui avais mis su stabilo sur le trackpad...

je vais essayer de retrrouver le lien

voila je vien de retrouver le lien

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=97411&highlight=nettoyer+trackpad

Aparament une personne lui a conseiller de la faire avec un coton tige.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

c'est de l'encre de quoi ? style plume : un coton tige ou un mouchoir avec de l'eau normal devrai suffir (humidifié) si ca marche pas meme en frottant tente l'alcool sur un coton tige dans un coin pour voir l'effet que ca a .. ou alors carrement tu frotte ton coton tige imbibé d'alcool sur ta tache et des que c'est parti tu lave le tout avec le fameux mouchoir humidifié a l'eau pour eviter tout risque sur le long terme .. c'est ti pas bô ca ?


----------



## chagregel (15 Juin 2005)

Bon, j'ai l'impression de parler dans le vent, l'Alcool, ça brûle le plastique. Point.
Si il y a des produits "faits pour" ce ne sont pas seulement des concepts marketing.

Après, tu fais ce que tu veux...


----------



## Chococed (15 Juin 2005)

bon pour info il s'agit de l'encre d'un stylo bic...donc je laisse tombé l'effaceur.

Ensuite avec l'eau et le savon laissé tombé ça ne marche pas non plus.

Quang a la solution de l'alcool c'était juste une question pour savoir les conséquences que cela pouvait avoir rien d'autre.

Je vais me renseigner pour voir ou je peux acheter iCleaner.

Sinon et bien je ferais la solution coton tige + alcool + passage avec un chiffon imbibé d'eau a long terme.

voilou

merci de vos réponses tout de meme


----------



## Dende (23 Août 2022)

Chococed a dit:


> bon pour info il s'agit de l'encre d'un stylo bic...donc je laisse tombé l'effaceur.
> 
> Ensuite avec l'eau et le savon laissé tombé ça ne marche pas non plus.
> 
> ...


Bon j'arrive longtemps après mais il m'est arrivé la meme chose, ducoup t'as trouvé une solution ?


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2022)

Dende a dit:


> Bon j'arrive longtemps après mais il m'est arrivé la meme chose, ducoup t'as trouvé une solution ?


Quelle machine ?
Depuis 2008 (?), la surface des trackpad est passée au verre.


----------

